# Ralink RT61 on FreeBSD 7.2



## andreaorru (May 1, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm new here. I want to try the new FreeBSD version as soon as it is released. But first I would want to know if my wireless card will work on it. It's a Linksys WMP54G v4.1, chipset Ralink RT61:

```
00:0d.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
```
Anyone knows if it is supported? Or maybe he's using it right now?


----------



## nikobordx (May 1, 2009)

Hi andreaorru,

Seem to be supported by the ral driver.


```
The ral driver supports PCI/CardBus wireless adapters based on the Ralink Technology RT2500, RT2501, and RT2600 chipsets, including:

Linksys WMP54G v4            RT2560     PCI
```

If you want, you can try a livefs of FreeBSD to see if it work, download here:

```
http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/i386/7.2-RELENG_7_2-20090501-JPSNAP/cdrom/7.2-RELENG_7_2-20090501-JPSNAP-i386-livefs.iso
```

Nicolas.


----------

